
Why Gulping Down a Cold Drink Feels So Rewarding - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/31/health/thirst-brain-drinking.html
======
zeristor
I seem to recall from the film the “Shawshank Redemption”:

Red: That tall drink of water with the silver spoon up his ass.

